

What RSS reader do you use? - alex_c

I've been using Live Bookmarks in Firefox, but it gets unwieldy past a number of feeds.  Besides, it can be distracting to have it at the top of my browser window.<p>What do you guys use?
======
derek
Google Reader changed the way I think about RSS. It's superb.

~~~
hhm
I use Google Reader too...

But why does this _Google_ product not feature search??! I really need it in
the reader, it makes no sense with no search...

~~~
gcheong
I wondered the same thing, but now I see a search bar. Was I blind all along
or did this just get put there recently?

~~~
gcheong
I guess I was only blind for a week:
<http://googlereader.blogspot.com/2007/09/we-found-it.html>

------
bct
Planet Venus. <http://www.intertwingly.net/code/venus/>

(dear pg, please give us some kind of real markup (or at least make it obvious
what we can use). thank you, bct.)

------
florianb
Google Reader but I hate it. Ok it's better than most RSS Readers but still
... the user interface for RSS Readers is just broken
[http://id-o.de/2007/09/08/why-does-every-rss-application-
suc...](http://id-o.de/2007/09/08/why-does-every-rss-application-suck/)

~~~
david
Thank you! Now I know I'm not the only person who hates RSS readers :)

------
bootload
_" ... What do you guys use? ..."_

Fox as well.

 _"... but it gets unwieldy past a number of feeds. Besides, it can be
distracting to have it at the top of my browser window. ..."_

Are there any _'webapps'_ that personalise _your feeds_ (url, return number),
summarise (title, description, link) them and give you a page to view?
(update: maybe <http://www.bloglines.com> ?)

------
nickb
Vienna on a Mac. It's superb (and free too)!
<http://www.opencommunity.co.uk/vienna2.php>

~~~
altano
I'm always surprised by how few people recommend Vienna. If you're on the Mac
and you're a power user, there just isn't another RSS reader that gets the
shortcut keys right. It even has slight variations on how some of the
navigation works, so you can pick what you like most. I use space to go
through my feeds, occasionally hitting shift-space to go backwards to
something I skipped over. For RSS feeds of sites like news.yc, I can glance
over all the articles and hit s to mark the whole folder as read. &#8984;-z
undos your last action. I've got 93 feeds, which I guess isn't a whole lot
compared to some nuts, but it works great for me.

The only thing it doesn't have is a way to sync between computers, but I don't
need that.

------
comatose_kid
Netnewswire (lite) until I realized that RSS was an even greater timesuck than
this site. I still have it on my dock, but haven't been brave enough to start
it up in a few months (the idea of seeing 4359683^34 unread articles when I
boot it isn't a big motivator either).

------
juanpablo
Liferea (Linux desktop app)

~~~
lucumo
I use that too. Did you have to use some hack to use it as well?

I found that there are errors when I specify the feed directly, while it works
perfectly when I use some wget hackery in the command-field.

~~~
AdamG
I use it on Debian sid, no problems. It tells me it's version 1.0.27.

------
joshwa
Google Reader, with this userstyle:

<http://www.hicksdesign.co.uk/journal/google-reader-theme-11>

------
dpapathanasiou
SeekSift.com ( _disclaimer: this is my current project_ ) which is more than
just a feed reader, since it provides filtering and ( _coming soon_ )
personalized recommendations.

------
sgraham
Feedreader on PC, only because some of my feeds require passwords, and online
ones don't seem to support that too well. Used to be bloglines before that
requirement.

------
jpincheira
I use NewsFire. It's pretty good and fast. It lacks of some funtionality when
creating smart feeds (yep, it's got smart feeds), anyway I luv it. :)

------
inklesspen
I use Vienna. I tried using Google Reader, but it's crap. It can't handle
HTTP-authenticated feeds, and you can't delete feeds en masse.

------
nreece
Google Reader and <http://www.feedity.com> (eating our own dog food) for non-
RSS pages

------
ranparas
Used to use Firefox livemarks, changed to Google reader and liking it a lot.

------
alec
rss2email - get RSS articles by email. Put it in your crontab and let it get
messages for you. Avoid annoying ads and stupid layouts by reading it in a
text mail client. It's great.

------
tipjoy
Google-reader. I used to use Sage, the firefox plugin.

------
epi0Bauqu
Google Reader. I use the Next bookmarklet.

------
christefano
I'm building a Bloglines clone in Drupal.

------
dawie
I use the iGoogle pages as a feedreader

------
entelarust
NetNewsWire

~~~
sylvaincarle
Same here, with subscriptions (feeds) sorted in folders (for topics) and by
Attention, a great way for feeds you end up reading/clicking a lot to bubble
to the top of your reading list.

------
etheriau
The new bloglines beta.

------
vincentliu
Liferea

------
stevedekorte
Vienna for OSX

------
myoung8
Vienna for Mac.

------
wlievens
Google Reader!

------
walesmd
Google Reader

------
seiji
<http://kiza.kcore.de/software/snownews/> or
<http://www.opencommunity.co.uk/vienna2.php>

------
vuknje
Netvibes

------
Tichy
Sage

------
redrory
iGoogle

